# Fall Widebody ///M3 Camera Shots



## The Danielson (Apr 12, 2008)

Gave the ole girl a clean up today and then shot some photos. Nothin special just used a 6megapixel digital camera and a tripod. The first two photos I altered a bit on some basic photo editing programs. Let me know what you think. Enjoy.


----------



## The Danielson (Apr 12, 2008)

sorry for the double post btw


----------



## ToyDriver (Jun 6, 2008)

Gorgeous car The Danielson, I like the desaturated nature of the pictures. Only thing I would mention is pushing the car slightly more over to the edge of the picture. It should bring up the interest level and composition of the pics.


----------



## bl335i08 (Sep 15, 2008)

Dude! That is one sick M3. Nice!


----------



## Hofbrau (Mar 10, 2007)

*Nice Job*

:thumbup:Scrap the 1st pic. The building in the background is distracting to the roofline. The 4th pick has a similar issue. Great car and pick otherwise though!


----------



## footworkracer (Sep 22, 2008)

beautiful car.. love that wide body kit


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

stunning car! i love your wide body kit!!!


----------



## Court M3 (Dec 26, 2005)

not feeling to widebody but the stance and execution are awesome!


----------



## The Bee (Feb 5, 2004)

The car is overdone.
The pictures I like.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Most widebody look too cartoonish. This one looks nice, I like it.


----------

